# A Call for Solidarity and Sanctions!!!



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

My dear 2cool friends, I have some very disturbing news that is going to require your IMMEDIATE attention. As of 0630 this morning, I received confirmation that the individual known to the board as "bearintex" not only has possession of one of the most terrifying and destructive photos on the planet, but has actually conducted an online test of this pic with some pretty horrific results!

Beyond that, he plans a FULL SCALE SITE WIDE LAUNCH at some point this evening!

You must all understand that if he is allowed to carry out this sick, sick mission of his that you will all SUFFER beyond your wildest imaginations! The initial and immediate effects can range from uncontrolled spewing of mouth contents (and in some severe cases, entire digestive tract contents!), inability to catch your breath, intense watering of the eyes and possible bleeding of the eyes.

The more long-term afflictions WILL include long, sleepless nights spent curled into a fetal position while crying and sucking your thumb, immediate terror attacks whenever you see anything made out of black satin and/or white lace, and the ABSOLUTE AND TOTAL DESTRUCTION of any and all fantasies that involve said black satin and/or white lace or any type of MAID.

If you see evidence that this launch has occured, DO NOT ATTEMPT TO VIEW THE THREAD AND/OR POST! If, by some total accident, you are exposed to any portion of this photo, please DO NOT ATTEMPT TO GOUGE OUT YOUR OWN EYES! This will not erase the permanent image that will be burnt upon your brain! It will only result in permanent and painful blindness!

There is only one way to prevent this horrid assault on the fine members of this board, and that is to UNITE, STAND TOGETHER, AND *BAN* "bearintex" FROM EVER APPEARRING OR POSTING ON THIS BOARD AGAIN!

*PLEASE!!!! FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS GOOD AND RIGHT IN THE WORLD!!!!! LISTEN TO ME AND BAN HIM SO THAT HE CANNOT EVER POST UP THIS PIC OF MY, I MEAN, MASS DESTRUCTION!!!!*

I only pray that he hasn't already found any allies on this board that will support this action and attempt to aid him in his quest.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

That just isn't going to work!!! Good try though. Can't wait to see. 

If he contacts me.. Maybe I'll give him a couple of other places to post it too!! :rotfl:


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

I am possitive that the end result WILL be as Triple F described, I wittnessed this horrific sight in person several years ago. Just when I thought it was safe to regain my thoughts of said materials, this has brought it all back to the memory. OH THE HORROR.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Sound Interesting..
Im interested in see'n whats in store..
What is it..Speckle Monkee in a TooToo...:bounce: 

Oxx..


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Does Bearintex have a paypal account, I would like to add my bribe, errr, support to his efforts, (********* is holding a local fundraiser up here on the Hill)

Bogey


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

this oughtta be good.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Forgive them Lord, for they know not what they do!!!!

You people do not realize the HE!! that you are about to unleash!!!!!!!

I'm headin to the bunker to make sure I've got enough water and rations stashed away to survive until the fallout period is over!!!!
















I wonder what the half-life is of a Radioactive Nuclear French Maid?????


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Capn, I see ya lurkin.......best just go on back to the cabin and leave this one alone bud............it ain't gonna be purty........


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> Sound Interesting..
> Im interested in see'n whats in store..
> _What is it..Speckle Monkee in a TooToo..._:bounce:
> 
> Oxx..


Ox, you will be prayin to see _that_ after this is all over!!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

HE'S HERE!!!!!!! HE'S HERE!!!!!!!! I SEE HIM LURKIN ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!

COVER YOUR EYES *NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

This is getting better by the minute. I better clear my office, home and workshop of any items which could be affected by the aforementioned contents. AND make sure I take precautions to not have taken a swallow of any beverages while openning said thread......... 

ps -- Come on bearintex don't be holding out much longer.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

hehehehehe

Figure I'll have the scanner hooked up around 5 or so this evening. 

He's right though, it's pretty hideous. Parker, this is the good one, hairy wig and all.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Drumroll please.............


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Were wait'n..Ya'll better not puss out..& if you do..REDDIE from me.
Think Im kiddin, Go ahead make my day.ROTFLMFAO
Oxx..


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I went ahead and banned him.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

NOoooooooo


Oxx..:bounce:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> HE'S HERE!!!!!!! HE'S HERE!!!!!!!! I SEE HIM LURKIN ON THIS THREAD!!!!!!!
> 
> COVER YOUR EYES *NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


the only way to defuse this bomb is to post the picture before bearintx can.

embrace your enemy. become one with the pic (though it sounds like you've already done that)


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

OOOHHHHHHH< THE HUMILITY !!!!!!!!!!!!
I have got to quit reading this thread..............


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

triple f said:


> Capn, I see ya lurkin.......best just go on back to the cabin and leave this one alone bud............it ain't gonna be purty........


I'm just circlin the decoys and checkin em out right now... trying to decide how fully I want to commit while at the same time staying out of range of the big guns...


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Bearintx, greenie in route!

Bogey


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OH NO! It's worse than I thought! I just realized what he is talkin about here


bearintex said:


> Parker, this is the good one, _hairy wig_ and all.


I must say that if this thing truly does happen as it appears eminent, then I.......well, I'm gonna......................I'll hafta..................ummmmm..............
........
......
....
...
..
.
bye


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

i think it will be safest to post this picture now, rather than this evening when kids are home and could be exposed to this disaster. However, without actually having ever seen the picture i don't know how bad its going to be. But my first thoughts are i can't wait until the mosquito festival next year.......................


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

One thing for all to remember.....bearintex is a GRAND ZEN MASTER at photoshopping!


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

I am still trying to decide witch side of this fence I am on..................


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Bearintex, you are officially and summarily banned. I have absolutely no power or authority to do so but what the heck, the man wants you banned.

Now show the picture.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

OH! 

So, this ISN'T a political thread, after all. Heh, heh, heh!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Mrs. B, out of my utmost respect for you, I think it's best if you don't ever read this thread again. If this thing actually goes down, I'm not quite sure that you would ever recover! I know that I won't!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Were`s The Popcorn? I Think This Is Going To Be Good......


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

BIG ROB said:


> Were`s The Popcorn? I Think This Is Going To Be Good......


This one?










It will be good. Come on Parker, you know which side you are on. I don't think there are any incriminating photos of you floating around. I know there aren't any of me, I don't get THAT drunk!


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

bearintex said:


> It will be good. Come on Parker, you know which side you are on. I don't think there are any incriminating photos of you floating around. I know there aren't any of me, I don't get THAT drunk!


Let me look around, I might be able to find some.......


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

_NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!!!_ Way to go wildbill!!!! I knew that there would be someone who saw things my way and would back me in my fight to stop this!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

bearintex said:


> This one?


No, no, no . . . . this deserves the GOOD popcorn. The carmel coated stuff!!


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, now I have pretty much stayed out of this, I am not casting a vote either way







As for wildbill, he has been around me for alot longer than the rest of you, and I don't know exactly what he may be able to come up with








So I am just going to retreat and stay quiet for a little while


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

triple f said:


> _NOW THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKIN ABOUT!!!!_ Way to go wildbill!!!! I knew that there would be someone who saw things my way and would back me in my fight to stop this!


I think i have been misunderstood, i am in no way trying to stop this. Only help all of my friends share the glory equally. I've known maddog for a long time and i will be willing to bet that if i look hard enough, i will be able to find a good picture of him. I have to be careful though, as the tables could go both ways on this one.


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

You are exactly right wildbill







, I KNOW for a fact that I have a very large box of photos from the past, and with enough time i'm sure I could find a good one


----------



## Triple F X2 (Jul 21, 2006)

WELL 2COOLERS, triple f is singing that sad song of oh lord help.........so guys and gals, I can be bought too. I also have pics of the large french maid.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

sorry!!!!! dear but have to be on their side, so maddog and bearintx if you don't have the time or the guts, i will find someone who does (like me)
.
.
.
.
.
love ya dear


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

ok, i am willing to hold off on anything drastic until we see the picture of FFF. After that, i am sure the rest of us will be able to negotiate a truce.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

HONEY!?!?!?!?!?!?

OH ****! Been sold out by my soulmate!



I'm


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

I believe Triple F X2 is rapidly being promoted through the ranks, Greenie is on the way!

Bogey


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok sounds more reasonable to me........


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

somebody just post the damm pic already!


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

No, dragging out the agony is much more fun...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

You are on your on fer this one 3f...long as Speckle Monkey has pics of me..I'm out of the game...Maybe his puter will crash and he looses them









So...is this guy still OK to deal with on the jeep???









Chief...


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Brewgod said:


> No, dragging out the agony is much more fun...


Almost as fun as watching this guy make balloon animals at the fair, i was really surprised the other evening to only see 2 kids crying during his show....


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

NO!!! This is how you guys need to think of me.........and how I want to be remembered!!!!!! A big ol, burly, fishin, huntin, 4 wheeler ridin, mud slingin MAN!


See?????? Like this...........


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

yeah, but where is the fun in that? and by the way, doesn't anyone work around here?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> NO!!! This is how you guys need to think of me.........and how I want to be remembered!!!!!! A big ol, burly, fishin, huntin, 4 wheeler ridin, mud slingin MAN!
> 
> See?????? Like this...........


what I see is at least one good clear facial shot that could be a candidate for photoshopping!

LOL


----------



## Maddog (Aug 12, 2005)

Yeah, your one to be talkin' wildbill, don't you have an akle to wrap or something ?


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

To Quote the ever so gracefull Fishin Chick

Too much Jibba jabba

Oxx..& Im seriouslly dissapointed..:walkingsm L8Tr


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

now where did I put those *Jr. Moderator* badges?


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Maddog said:


> Yeah, your one to be talkin' wildbill, don't you have an akle to wrap or something ?


Nope, i get off early today all the games are out of town tonight, so i get to go to the auction and drink beer tonight!!!!


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

I have read this whole thread and still no pic!!!

FFF .... have you made your BETTER half mad lately?

Maybe you should take her out for some good times....LOL



I'm still waiting


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

skurkp said:


> I have read this whole thread and still no pic!!!
> 
> FFF .... have you made your BETTER half mad lately?
> 
> ...


I'm stuck at work, picture's at home. Sorry. I'll get it as soon as humanly possible this evening.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was hanging around the office only to see this picture. I guess I can leave and go the grand opening of Bass Pro Shops now and work on my amex balance!!!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*this one*

Whats all the noise about? This? Muuuuwuwwwwwaaaaaahaaaaaaaa!


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Rut Row!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

This oughta be good.....


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Bwwwaaaaaaaahhhhhaaaaaaa*

Hell hath no fury like a hot cup of caramel machiato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Z


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

all this waiting around all day long and Zac has had the pic?

I call:


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Black nylons....could be destined for a classic. A pic with no photochopping necessary???? The truth shall reveal itself.....LOL! 

Tripple F, you may want to go ahead and just ban yourself.

GCB


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I hope it doesn't reveal itself too much! :rotfl:


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

It seems to me that, as I have expected all along, there is NO PHOTOSHOPPING done on the picture that is soon to be unveiled. The explanation may be better than the photo, excuses are being tested as we wait.

Bogey


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

GCB, great minds, etc - LOL

Bogey


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> now where did I put those *Jr. Moderator* badges?


I'll take one.....pure j.... j....


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Installing the scanner drivers now, stay tuned.......


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Currently Active Users Viewing this Thread: 14 (11 members and 3 guests


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

A teaser- more later!! Gotta run out, when we get situated I'll finish the job!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

THANKS!

Whataburger and fries ALL over the keyboard....

WHERE'S THE PEPTO


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

I guess it can get worse, have to wait till after a little JB to see more

Bogey


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

DAYMMMMMMMMMMMM ...If I woke up and saw that...I'd put 6 rounds center mass...out of FEAR..









The look in those eyes scare me more than a french poodle on a Korean life boat......























What was he thinking...LMAO.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Don't hate me because I'm beautiful...........................:rotfl:


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

A little more tease!


----------



## judweiser (May 22, 2004)

Wonder if I can go home sick from work now.


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

oooouuuucccchhhh!!!!!!
Help someone please call 911


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Last one looks like a girl I used to date when I was still drinking.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

If I keep reeding this thread i am going to have to get on the hard stuff that I swore off of 28 years ago!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LOL


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

You haven't seen nothin yet..........


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Man if thats what were waiting for cancel my prescription that is one ugly french maid and that clown does the rest of us no justice.Im takeing my prozac now lol


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

going for the bottle of jack and a bible
may need both!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Triple f... what would you do without good friends? LOL


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

LMAO! If it gets any better I'm going to need a pair of Depends.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*WooHoo*

Man, Ill take the Starbucks jokes all day long. Its only coffee, but dayum look at this sweet thang!

Z


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, I can cross THAT fantasy off the list!!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

He looks like he's enjoying it a little too much to me lol.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

looks like he is VERY proud of his assets.................???????????????


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

So he actually POSED for multiple pictures....

That MUST be against some MAN LAW

Bogey


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

bogey999 said:


> So he actually POSED for multiple pictures....
> 
> That MUST be against some MAN LAW
> 
> Bogey


LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Even has the garter with some type of applicator...hahahahaha.

I don't want to know......................

GCB


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That's just wrong... on so many levels.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

bogey999 said:


> ...That MUST be against some MAN LAW
> 
> Bogey


I think this is an aggregious violation of MAN LAW. However, public immasculation is an adequate punishment.

Triple f. What were you drin... I mean thinking?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

General CoolBro said:


> LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Even has the garter with some type of applicator...hahahahaha.
> 
> I don't want to know......................
> 
> GCB


Applicator my arse, dats a vibrator, wunder where he puts that ????


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey trip F's, I dont know ya man so were cool BUT............ sweet mother of mercy , I've got a mental image burned into my cranium that aint coming out with tequila shots and a good scrubbin with bon ami ! oh my dayum, thats just not right.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Stumpgrinder said:


> oh my dayum, thats just not right.


You have no idea. It was even worse in person......... Luckily there was plenty of Captain Morgan's involved.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Badhabit said:


> Applicator my arse, dats a vibrator, wunder where he puts that ????


BOX OF CIGARS, THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!!!

I WARNED YA'LL!!!!

Don't sit here and act like it caught ya off gaurd! In my opening post on this thread, did I not tell of the sheer horror and mind numbing, brain throbbing, eye bleeding torture that was sure to follow if someone didn't jump up and stop him?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

BTW, this pic was taken quite a few years back whilst I was still partakin pretty heavily of the nectar of the gods! Dear Lord.....listen to Chief, look at my eyes! Do those look like the eyes of a sober man!?!?!?!?

Awwww phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhtttttt!!!

I'll just duck out of sight for a while, keep my head down, think and plot and strategize, and then one day I'll resurface without much fanfare and

_REVENGE SHALL BE MINE!!!!!_

Good night, I must go now and shave my legs and pluck my eyebrows.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

bearintex said:


> You have no idea. It was even worse in person......... Luckily there was plenty of Captain Morgan's involved.


There aint enough Captain Morgans and Jose Cuervo combined to expalin that.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

I'm gonna send it to the plotter at work and make a 6' x 4' print to hang on the pit at the Skeeter cookoff next year....


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Hey....isn't that the same 'gal' that works at La Madaline's down at Clear Lake?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Darrell, since you are so insistent on borrowin that outfit for Halloween, I've been diggin around and just about found all of the pieces. When ya gonna come pick it up?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OOPS! Sorry. That was supposed to be in a pm.:biggrin:


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*gawd*

If I had to see Badhabit in that Id have to find anther forum to visit. I mean, jokes are jokes, but thats goes beyond the limits of jokes. lol

Z


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dude, Denver Mint don't print money fast enough for anybody to follow THAT lead


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

Triple F, I hate to do this to ya' man, but you gotta do it...


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)




----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Not sure which one of ya changed my Avatar pic, but I signed it for ya!


----------



## Triple F X2 (Jul 21, 2006)

All in fun, but trust me 2coolers, he is EVERY BIT a man! And there won't be any Man Card turning in done on HIS part! That's MY MAN! even if he is wearing a dress and pantyhose! lol


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*



Triple F X2 said:


> All in fun, but trust me 2coolers, he is EVERY BIT a man! And there won't be any Man Card turning in done on HIS part! That's MY MAN! even if he is wearing a dress and pantyhose! lol


Thats what Im talkin about! Thats good right there.

Zac


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Triple F X2 said:


> All in fun, but trust me 2coolers, he is EVERY BIT a man! And there won't be any Man Card turning in done on HIS part! That's MY MAN! even if he is wearing a dress and pantyhose! lol


Thank ya Honey!

And Z, member that uneasy feelin ya had in the cell phone store that day, the one that kinda had ya tryin to look out the back of your head and your pulse rate up? Huh? Member?

How does it go again?..................................Oh, yeah.......

SHOCK AND AWE BABY! SHOCK AND AWE!

:wink:


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Triple F X2 said:


> All in fun, but trust me 2coolers, he is EVERY BIT a man! And there won't be any Man Card turning in done on HIS part! That's MY MAN! even if he is wearing a dress and pantyhose! lol


Triple F X2.... STOP RIGHT THERE!

I trust you, I believe you,...... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't describe any undergarments..... Gonna have bad enough dreams as it is without having to get THOSE pictures out of my head


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

OK! She DID NOT mean wearin a dress and pantyhose _RIGHT NOW_! She meant in that one particular very isolated once in a lifetime special dare type alcohol induced occasion!

Man! You guys are RUTHLESS!:tongue:


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Awwww jeez, and I was going to bed early tonight. Now I gotta clean the keyboard, my screen, my chair and open a new bottle of Uncle Jack. I won't sleep for a week.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

This is part of a PM that I just sent out a few minutes ago

_*Gotta live, laugh and love if you're gonna get through this crazy life! I'm battin a thousand so far!*_

Hope everyone understands that none of you have laughed any more than I have over this! And that it was all taken in stride.

Oh yeah, one more thing.........

someday, sometime, somewhere............

SHOCK AND AWE BABY! SHOCK AND AWE!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Figured as much bro*

I figured as much bro, but I must mention I didnt let all my pics out last time. I saved a few. lol And Im in training right now with photochoppin. Its all good.

Z


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

This is pretty sick. A guy goes and has fun at the halloween ball in the metropolis of Lake Jackson and this is what he gets. TF, don't let them take pictures of you in that playboy bunny suit you got for Tuesday the 31st with the kids.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> DAYMMMMMMMMMMMM ...If I woke up and saw that...I'd put 6 rounds center mass...out of FEAR..


Yeah, in my own DAYMMM skull!
I'm heading to the store for some energy drinks & starbucks few a half dozen triple shot espressos. I refuse to sleep tonight! OH THE HORROR, MY EYES MAY NEVER HEAL!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

triple f said:


> Man! You guys are RUTHLESS!:tongue:


now you know how I felt last week


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Okay, I'm BACK now! What'd I miss? Anything important?


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*lol*

Just as Bobby Bouche's momma would say,

"Dat alcohol is da devil!" lol Makes men do things they normally wouldnt.

Z


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

OK, the big Kahuna (literally).......

This is PG-13............

You were warned.............

This is your last chance to save yourself..........


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

LOL! Now I know what was in the garter - portable/battery powered hair trimmer that could be used for things such as BH mentioned....LMAO! Obviously the batteries need replacement.

Now it has reached "Classic" status.

GCB


----------



## skurkp (Jan 29, 2005)

Please tell us that you did not answer the door and give candy out like that ......



Them poor ..... poor.......poor children.......they will never be the same.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

***?


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

looks like he has buckwheat in a leg lock!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

PG-13? Thats just plain sick Bro? Think I have permanent brain damage. 

TF, when's the tar and feathering?


----------



## bogey999 (May 1, 2006)

Oh no, now the day, no the weekend is shot.

Bogey


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Bear.............you gonna have to reimburse the company for a puter, keyboard, mouse, monitor and phone......my office is now a mess........I'll try to clean up the rest after I recover......
It's really too early but man do I need a DRINK!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I think this is a reasonable question...Why...why...why...would you let someone take a picture of you like that??? With the friend YOU have...you must have known they would some day end up on the WWW!!! :rotfl: 

Nice. Make sure you save those for his kids to see when they grow up!!! lol


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

HOPEFULLY my final post on this GOD-FORSAKEN thread!!! Thought ya'll would like to know that it wasn't bearintex that leaked the pic to *********. I was doin some routine cleanup of our email accounts here at the house last night and what do ya think I found in the sent files waitin to be deleted,
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ummmmmhmmmmmm, the "bathroom" pic! To: ********* From: Triple F X2!!!!!!!!!

She actually sold me out!!! Man is she gonna pay for that one!!!!!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Me thinks you should take her shark fishin... :biggrin:


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

jlatigo said:


> looks like he has buckwheat in a leg lock!


Possible new #1 on my list of things I never thought I'd hear! ROTFLMAO


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

OMG 

It was a hideous post yesterday. But now my memory has been scared for life. Why did I look at this post?


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I guess it's official than, this will have to be one of the open mike acts at the 2Cool Beach Jam #1 !!!!! *LOL*

*MB*


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

You think I'm showin my, um................face at the beach jam?!?!?!?! After what I've just been through?!?!?!?! With all of ya'll?!?!?!?!?!?!



Yeah, prolly so 








BTW D, them sharks didn't stand a chance!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

My Eyes My Eyes..your a sick twisted fkr..I actually like that in my friends.. 

Now call my Mom.. 
She'll give ya a Brazillion Wax Job & pry Buttwheat outta the leglock..hwell: 
The look on your face as its happening would be ...Priceless

The things Hairdressers do for a living.. 

& For all the times Ive never said it..Thanks Mom..:cheers: 

Oxx..


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

routine cleanup? lmao. you're a freakin' hairy stalker is what you are! lance I have a new found "respect" for you after seeing this thread buddy.


triple f said:


> I was doin some routine cleanup of our email accounts here at the house last night and what do ya think I found in the sent files waitin to be deleted,
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

In honor of Halloween, I thought this thread should be resurrected!


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

I just read this thread and the only words that can describe my reaction is a quote from Col. Kurtz in "Apocalypse Now".... The Horror, The Horror!


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

I had to explain the picture in my photobucket account, so I thought this should rise again!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Just rub salt in an old wound. LMAO


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang...Looks like something out of Rocky Horror......


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Happy birthday you old fart! :wink:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I think I just found me a new avatar.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I know that I will never look at a French Maid outfit the same again. For what it's worth, I had my wife throw hers out last night.


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

This thread is like a train wreck, no matter how hard I tried I kept watching! Trumps the alcohol slumpbuster thread!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

AHHHHHH!!!!MY EYES!!!!AHHHHHH!!!!
That is just wrong!


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I got a dog from Lance in March...every time I look at the beast things are going to just be different....still a great dog...just different...


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

wow....is that Don king you got in a leg lock? I was wondering what happened to him. Now we all know.... There is a group of people who carry these lil rainbow signs and march trough down town Austin who would luv to have ya join them....LOL just kidding . Man did you ever think that would show up on here.. Makes you kinda think what is out there....I wonder how many of these guys are worried about that.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Ahhhhh haaaa...

Some leverage!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

bearintex said:


> Happy birthday you old fart! :wink:


lmao! You are just MEANESS!!! LOL I love it. Happy Birthday !! Belated of course.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Shaved tha legs, missed the beard, chest hair & bushka,....
All that looks like a "Hair Club for Men" experiment gone terribly wrong.
Nasty, just nasty on so many levels. 









Question;
How did someone get Sasquatch into a French Maid outfit ?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Tiny said:


> Ahhhhh haaaa...
> 
> Some leverage!





DANO said:


> Shaved tha legs, missed the beard, chest hair & bushka,....
> All that looks like a "Hair Club for Men" experiment gone terribly wrong.
> Nasty, just nasty on so many levels.
> 
> ...


What has been seen, cannot be unseen! sad3sm

Come on guys! Even 'Spout was considerate enough to spare us the unedited version!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Lance,

I remember when you came out, I mean the picture came out! I think CHISEL will still luv ya as long as I dont show him the pic, but you might be able to buy some luv back from him with a chicken leg or a man-wich! Would it be ok to make the pic into a lifesize stand up board for the Cast & Blast this year for inspiration, just saying!


----------



## mcgoo21 (Jul 17, 2006)

That was a good party that night. Scarry thing is I think I hit on tripple F that night after way to many shots.


----------

